# Solved: You are connected to the access point, but the internet cannot be found.



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

You are connected to the access point, but the internet cannot be found.

That right there is my problem. I bought a new computer yesterday at Best Buy to hook up to a preexisting network in my house. I then bought a Wireless-G PCI Adapter from Linksys modle number WMP54G. On the host computer in my house it is a Linksys modle WRT54G.

After I installed the adaptor and connected to the wireless network working through the security codes, ie. WEP and MAC codes, I was on the internet. It worked fine besides the fact that I get a weak signal in my room. Since then I have downloaded Zone Alarm (basic) and turned off Window's Firewall.

It worked fine for a while. I had just rearranged my room and such to better fit a computer, and It worked for about 20mineuts after everything was set up. Then all the sudden it stopped worked and when I checked my router I got the message:
"You are connected to the access point, but the internet cannot be found."

I've done things such as restart my router and such with no luck. If you know and solutions to this issue please help. Thanks.


----------



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

I also cannot get my IP address to show using the command promt thing, but that may just be because I am not connected at all actually.

It shows the Subnet Mask though.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

What is the IP address of the Local area connection wireless connection?

can you access the router?

Disable your security and try connecting.


----------



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

Windows IP config:

Host................:MARKSROOM
Primary Dns.....:
Node Type.......:Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled..:No
WINS Proxy Enabled.....:No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection

Media STate.........:Media Dissconnected
Description...........:Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth

Ernet NIC

Physical Adress................: 00-13-d3-b5-a5-95

Ethernet adapter wireless networking connection

Connection specific DNS suffix...:
Description.............................: Linksys Wireless-G PCI adapter
Physical Adress.......................: 00-12-17-83-09-4a
Dhcp Enabled..........................:Yes
Autoconfigureation Enabled......:Yes
IP Address..............................:0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask..........................:0.0.0.0
Defauly Gatway.......................:
DHCP Server............................:255.255.255.255




Thats some stuff its a little sloppy becaus eI had to retype it all

Also when I start and turn off my computer I get these error messages about the adaptor

"Access violation 0040756D in WMP54Gv4 read adress 00000368"

"the instmeto (cant read my writing) i0x02b11611 reformed at i0x02b11611 couldnt read"


both have these option
OK-Terminate
Cancle/Debug



I dunno if this means anything I though I would try and post it.

I have to leave for a while but I will try disableing security features later and see what that does, but whenI put them back up won't it just bring me back to where I am now?


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

Uinstall the cards software through add remove programs in the controll panel.

Insert the CD that has the drivers.

Reboot the computer.

When the computer starts up you should get a new hardware wizard. Follow the wizard if it asks you to connect to the internet select not at this time. Do an automatic installation. The wizard will find the drivers on the CD.

You should now get a icon in the system try by the clock that says wireless network connection.

Right click on it and select view available wireless networks.

You should be able to see the network and connect to it.

I would allso recomend uninstalling zone alarm untill you resolve the connectivity issue.

Try this and then check the IP address again. You only need to post the address of the wireless card.


----------



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

Alrite well I uninstalled the linksys program and restarted my computer and then installed it using the windows hardware wizard which I believe might have solved the problem.

It either solved it and I just have horrible connection. See I am only getting the connection at 60% and I guess thats pretty bad, it's like 2 bars. What I dont understand is why my internet is going only turning on for small periods of time.

Most of the time this shows in the Wirelesss conection screen.

Invalid IP adress
IP: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway: 


everyone in a while though it says that it's connected and the IP shows a 192 number with and all the other numbers will appear to I just didnt see them.

Is this a connection problem between the router and my computer? I mean I still have 2 bars at least sometimes 3. If this is a connection problem are there any easy ways to get a better connection.

My router and such is in my basement and one of the other computers (laptop) that is in the network is also in the basement.

Would making the wireless router in my room (2nd floor) effect it or would moving the router to another location in the house be the only options?

Thanks again.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

While you may be seeing a wireless signal, you clearly aren't connected. Turn off encryption on both ends until you get it running, then enable it again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It sounds like the wireless signal reaching your computer varies from rather poor to insufficient. When you have an IP assigned by your router (192.168.n.x) you have a connection; when your IP is 0.0.0.0 you have no connection; when your IP is 169.254.x.y you almost have a connection but couldn't get a valid IP assigned.

If your computer is almost directly above the router, try changing the direction of its antenna(s); the weakest signals are along the axis of the antenna.

All obstructions weaken the signal, so if you can move the router a llittle to avoid something solid in the path between router and computer that may help. Some of the things to avoid may be out of sight, such as a bunch of wiring in a wall or ceiling.

After you get connected, the disconnects may be caused by wireless interference, such as from 2.4Ghz cordless phones, TVs, any electric motor, microwave, etc. You dont want such things near router, computer or in the path.

You also may need to get hi-gain or directional antennas to strengthen the signal, but I think you should work on the above first, as even better antennas can't solve interference problems.


----------



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

Would that be the same as just turning of the WEP codes, MAC address, and all the other security features?


----------



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

Thanks Terry I think later tonight I'll try to move my router to a location maybe just across the room so its a little closer and see if that helps.


----------



## Counslr2l (Dec 14, 2004)

If you turn off your zone alarm and get internet then you need to configure the firewall to allow your ip address. This may be the culprit in conjunction with the low connectivity. You should turn off all security while working on the problem then once connected turn them back on one at a time. In my experience, basements can be problematic for the routers home location. Hope this helps in laymens terms.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

Your computers on the 2nd floor and the router is in the basement? If that is so I would place the router on the first floor in a central location, away from all the bad things that terrynet was taling about. I would place the polarization of the antenna horizontal. The only issue I have with the IP address you are getting is that it is all 0s. You should at least get an automatic ip address ie 169.254.x.x try typing ipconfig/release at the command promt. If you get a socket error try removing the zonealarm. Uninstall it completely from you system.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Memnoch322, "You should at least get an automatic ip address" is not always true. When the wireless adaptor sees a signal and tries for a dynamic IP, failure to do so results in APIPA; however, if there is no wireless signal, or the adaptor is not trying to connect, the IP will be all zeros. There is a similar situation with ethernet--no cable gives IP of all zeros; cable plugged in but no dynamic IP server responding and the NIC will get an APIPA.

Liked your suggestion of a central location--probably the ideal solution for any wireless network.


----------



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

Alrite well thanks to all your guys help I uninstalled Zone Alarm, and uninstalled the the linksys program that was controlling my internet connection and installed it using the Windows Network Wizard tool with the Linksys CD.

So now i have a fairly stable connection to the internet it shuts down every once in a while but thats just because my router is in a bad location and thats an issue I will have to work out later.

Although I do have one last question. I was getting my internet at 24 Mbps and then 18Mbps and then when I reinstalled ZoneAlarm I am now getting it at 12Mbps-9Mbps. I don't know if Zone Alarm is the actual cause I just noticed it then. Is that an ok rate for internet connection. I have highspeed comcast so I'm not sure although sometimes it shoots up to 54Mbps lol....thanks again.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I doubt that Zone Alarm is the culprit here, 'cause firewalls either block or do not block--they are not sometimes OK and sometimes slow and sometimes no access.

When your wireless bandwidth changes from 24mbps to 12 or lower and back up I think that is an indication of interference. For example, if there is other traffic on the same (or close) channel--another computer on your network or another person's nearby network--the total bandwidth is being shared, so your computer's portion would shrink. And in post #8 I mentioned some other sources of interference. How close to the furnace blower is your router?


----------



## Mark56 (Jan 4, 2006)

The furnace is about 20 feet away from the router seperated by walls and such in the basement. I think the furnace blower, if that is the tube that goes through ones house to...blow the warm air and such, it is near my computer. Later this week when I'm not so busy I'm going to move my computer/router station to the other end in my basement hopefully for better reception.

I would put the router on the first floor but I'm not sure how that would work because I would need another peice to go on the back of my computer in my basement? So it could also get internet connection... Because my basement computer is the one with the cable modom and everything all attatched and stuff or maybe I'm missing something.

By the way, I only have 256mb of RAM in the computer I that I got and I'm planning on upgrading it. I noticed that when they sell 512 chips sometimes they come in 2x256. So if I were to just buy 1 more 256 chip would that also be the same as 1 512 chip? Or is there an immediate difference. Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

1 x 512 or 2 x 256 memory makes no difference EXCEPT that ya gotta have a chip or chips that fit in your motherboard and work in your computer. If you need any help, probably best to post in the hardware section.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

TerryNet said:


> Memnoch322, "You should at least get an automatic ip address" is not always true. When the wireless adaptor sees a signal and tries for a dynamic IP, failure to do so results in APIPA; however, if there is no wireless signal, or the adaptor is not trying to connect, the IP will be all zeros. There is a similar situation with ethernet--no cable gives IP of all zeros; cable plugged in but no dynamic IP server responding and the NIC will get an APIPA.
> 
> Liked your suggestion of a central location--probably the ideal solution for any wireless network.


No cable or connection would give a media state disconnected. After no respose to DORA then you would get a APIPA.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're right, Memnoch322. I stand corrected. Thank you.

I had an all zeros on my wireless a couple of weeks ago, but now I remember that something was all messed up. I think I've seen all zeros before, but cannot remember the circumstances.


----------



## Memnoch322 (May 11, 2005)

Zone Alarm can cause a socket error, some times it will cause the IP address to show all 0.0.0.0, or if the TCP/IP stack is corrupted


----------

